# this is strange ??



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

My body is weired. I've been training hard and eating heavy but I have put weight on in 3 months but I look hell of a lot bigger ! Ino it and my friends even think I'm on steroids lol can someone explain?


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I've not put any weight on mena say


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur strange...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Re-composition? Youve changed the shape of your body by burning fat and building muscle. Possible with newbies to training.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

lets start again. can you re-write the post ..in english


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I'm on fone internet. Yep 7 months into training.put half a stone in 3 months since then nothing.I have very low bodyfat.high metabolism!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

add333 said:


> My body is weired. I've been training hard and eating heavy but I have put weight on in 3 months but I look hell of a lot bigger ! Ino it and my friends even think I'm on steroids lol can someone explain?


Run that by again..........


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

add333 said:


> Sorry I'm on fone internet. Yep 7 months into training.put half a stone in 3 months since then nothing.I have very low bodyfat.high metabolism!


So you know the answer really?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Justin Cider said:


> View attachment 113525


yeah gimme some skin brother


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jesus for fuk sake just help me instead of being sarky over da internet


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

My body fat has stayed the same !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

add333 said:


> Jesus for fuk sake just help me instead of being sarky over da internet





add333 said:


> My body fat has stayed the same !


sorry I shouldn't laugh :lol:

keep persevering you will get serious answers, trust me these clowns do have knowledge


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

well simple if you havent gained any weight body fat is the same after so long eat more rest more push your self more pretty basic stuff


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't eat any more than I'm eating otherwise ill be sick.lol. oh well I look bigger that's what matters


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

add333 said:


> I can't eat any more than I'm eating otherwise ill be sick.lol. oh well I look bigger that's what matters


why cant you?? whats your kcal intake a day? if you cant eat more u will never grow anymore. so what if your "full" eat!!! ifittakes you an hour to eat a meal well then it take u=you an hour to eat a meal do it or forget it its not hard


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you joking me ?? Im hitting around4500 cals a day 5 meals 2weight gain shakes .3pints of wholemilk that enough?


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Id eat you off the fuking table sun!x


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread is going well....


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

if your not gaining then clearly it isnt ive gone over 5000kcls was hard yes but you get used to it fast. if your training 7 months and are eating that much and not gaining (1) you arent eating anywhere near that (2) your burning more that that or (3) another dam troll. eat more or stop trying to show off


----------

